# Can access IP, but not domain.. for certain sites but in all browsers



## lkoreality (Aug 7, 2006)

So I can access most websites, but certain sites cannot be found after x amount of time. After they're "down", I've successfully been able to ping them, and also access them through their IPs. I have to continually turn the airport on and off in order for sites to work again. This is just my computer. I'm on wifi. And it's the important sites -- Google, Youtube, Apple.com.

For example, Google will work fine for a minute, then stop working. Then I can ping google.com successfully, and access google through the IP I get back from the ping (which I've noticed changes).

I've tried switching to Open DNS, this has done nothing.

When I thought I had it figured out, I tried pinging apple.com when it was "down" and it turns out it was. I could not ping it, but could access it while waiting slightly longer after resetting the airport.

So it has something to do with DNS.. I don't know what though. What makes it only certain sites? Why can I access these sites through their IP but not domain? Why couldn't I ping apple.com?



Luke


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Who is your ISP? Have you asked them about it? When you said you tried Open DNS, was that Google's? I had similar issues until I started using Google's DNS, and now they are all but gone.


----------



## lkoreality (Aug 7, 2006)

I have FIOS. Open DNS meaning opendns.com. I'll give Google public dns a shot.


----------



## lkoreality (Aug 7, 2006)

Google dns did not solve it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How many solid black bars are in your AirPort menu icon?


----------



## lkoreality (Aug 7, 2006)

Full bars.. 4


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You aren't trying to go through a proxy, are you?

Something else to try, create a new user account and try going to the sites with it and see if it has the same issues. Also, if you can, try turning off the AirPort and use the ethernet port to go online and see if it has the issues.


----------



## lkoreality (Aug 7, 2006)

No I'm not using a proxy.

I've tried using a new account and get the same result. I'll try ethernet next chance I get.


----------



## lkoreality (Aug 7, 2006)

I was at relatives house today and I got the same problems. Does this mean it is something specific with my wifi card?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried the ethernet port yet?


----------

